# Flying Merkel



## Blunderbuss (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello, I’m a motorcycle collector and I ended up with this bicycle with some Merkel motorcycle parts. I was told that it’s a Flying Merkel Bicycle, it’s got a Merkel decal with it, and someone put a ton of money and time into paint and nickel work. I’m not really a bicycle guy. What can you tell me, value, rarity, how difficult are parts to find. Apparently it came from a big bicycle collector before I got it.


----------



## bike (Mar 5, 2019)

Let the fun begin! Nice boot item. Show picture o motorcycle! Thanks for posting here.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 5, 2019)

Build it and she shall ride!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 5, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_flying_merkel_bicycle/


----------



## mongeese (Mar 5, 2019)

Let the scalping begin ....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe!
It looks like you’ve inherited a really nice project.
It’s nice that most of the cosmetic work is already done.
Although that time and expense, doesn’t necessarily translate into value.
It’s value is in its historic content, and most of that has now been stripped away.
The value it has now, is in what it is.
Others here, can attest to that, much better than I.
A Flying Merkel, any Flying Merkel, is a wonderful thing, and what you have there, looks to be the rebirth of something very wonderful.
Enjoy!


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 5, 2019)

that bike looks familiar.did the guy who restored it live in lincoln,Neb. name is scott? they sold Flying Merkel bicycles in lincoln. it might very well be a flying merkel circa 1912-1913,but we need more input from other owners to maybe confirm it.i use to have a picture of the business that sold them back then.value? $8000-$12,000 as it sits.but i am willing to bet it is a real merkel.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 5, 2019)

Blunderbuss said:


> I was told that it’s a Flying Merkel Bicycle ......
> 
> What can you tell me, .....
> 
> ...





*Young man ... I take no joy in sharing with you, that I truly believe
your machine is a WWI Columbia Military Model Bicycle ... and ...
the Chainring (front sprocket) is of a design not used by Miami Cycle.*

*Many collectors would like to own this frame ... and build it as a 
Columbia Military model.  On the other hand ... there are those that
walk among us that would build that very machine as a Flying Merkel 
''Tribute Bicycle''.*

*Whatever identity you choose to impose on this machine ... well .. you
are in possession of a beautiful ''starter package''.*

*patric cafaro*


----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 5, 2019)

It is from Lincoln Nebraska and I’m fairly certain the chainring isn’t original to the bike. There’s a small pile of other rear hub sprockets and other hubs, after reading the Merkel thread (all 37 pages) it seems there was quite a variety to these Flying Merkel Bicycles. Other than a chain ring, that isn’t on the bike, are there any other proofs?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 5, 2019)

dave the wave said:


> that bike looks familiar.did the guy who restored it live in lincoln,Neb. name is scott? they sold Flying Merkel bicycles in lincoln. it might very well be a flying merkel circa 1912-1913,but we need more input from other owners to maybe confirm it.i use to have a picture of the business that sold them back then.value? $8000-$12,000 as it sits.but i am willing to bet it is a real merkel.



I don’t know the guys name but he wanted some very rare bicycle off of my friend who’s mostly into motorcycles so he traded him a Flying Merkel Bicycle for whatever the other super rare bicycle was. But all that did take place in Nebraska.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 5, 2019)

there ya have it,military model columbia.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2019)

Patric is right ...it’s Columbia the drop outs and the sleeved lower tube through the seat tube is a columbia/pope trademark sign. The frame on mine is Hercules tubing.....I'm  not sure on the military bike  but the crank is in correct it’s  made for a chaingaurd.  The fork is wrong for Miami for sure but not sure on Columbia but I’m thinking wrong too.. I love those rims ....very nice...but the brake hub is not Miami ...some one put some $$ in it for sure...I own  a merkel of the same frame design.... it’s in project a project stage.  Got too many projects so pics are tight but you’ll get the idea.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 6, 2019)

What’s the approximate value of it as a tribute or Columbia project? Considering how nice the parts are and the brand new tires.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2019)

Not sure stem, saddle and dog-leg crank are correct.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2019)

No dog legs for men’s bikes....


bricycle said:


> Not sure stem, saddle and dog-leg crank are correct.



Won’t pass for merkel. The Cost is easier for a nice double bar Columbia. Just new paint or keep it like it is and stripe it..crank, chain ring  and fork replacement... you won’t get hassled for that. I don’t know what it would be worth someone else might know.


Blunderbuss said:


> What’s the approximate value of it as a tribute or Columbia project? Considering how nice the parts are and the brand new tires.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 7, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> No dog legs for men’s bikes....
> 
> Won’t pass for merkel. The Cost is easier for a nice double bar Columbia. Just new paint or keep it like it is and stripe it..crank, chain ring  and fork replacement... you won’t get hassled for that. I don’t know what it would be worth someone else might know.



........................................................................
........................................................................

Totally agree !!

..... patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 7, 2019)

@Blunderbuss

*Not quite ready to shut the door on this frame
and parts ..... *

*The badge below would be very appropriate in 
building a Westfield Flying Merkel.  Will also 
need a 26-T Miami Clover-Leaf chainring ... 
(see Entry #8) ... and Westfield single-plate/
crown fork (these nearly litter the Earth).*

*An honest evolutionary-example in the F-M line.*

*..... patric*


*

*

*


*


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 7, 2019)

I’m a little confused by the wording in some of these last posts. Is it a Westfield Merkel?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 7, 2019)

Merkel by Miami company sold to Westfield company.  Technically to purists it’s not really a true merkel but still a merkel to most...just do what you want to do with it. Just don’t say it’s a true merkel a knowledgeable collector will know and you could get #&@$ for it.


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Merkel by Miami company sold to Westfield company.  Technically to purists it’s not really a true merkel but still a merkel to most...just do what you want to do with it. Just don’t say it’s a true merkel a knowledgeable collector will know and you could get #&@$ for it.




Westfield bought out "Miami MFG". In doing so they got the rights to all of Miami's brand names. Once Westfield owned the names, they started selling bikes they make with "Miami" names. Including Flying Merkel, Racycle, Miami, Hudson, and a few others. Westfield did this for years with lots of other MFG as well.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 8, 2019)

Understood, but what happened to the idea of it being a Columbia? Is it a Westfield?


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 8, 2019)

Westfield built Columbia.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 8, 2019)

The seat post bolt arrangement in the 1st post (orange frame) looks Westfield.
The bolt is so close to the post that it requires a slot or slab notched out to insert the post.
With the post inserted the bolt does not turn, because the post is in the way.

Don't know of another mfgr who used Westfield's seat post cluster thing.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes that’s what the seat post looks like!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 8, 2019)

I did list it for sale on eBay. I bought it hoping it was a Miami made Merkel to pair with my motorcycle.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 8, 2019)

I know but to those “ purists” it technically not a real Miami merkel.  I don’t see it but I’m sure there are a few who think that...lol ....post script that is in no way a merkel as stated in your eBay ad.. Cavant  emptour


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 8, 2019)

*Joe Merkel began producing bicycles in 1902.
Motorcycles in 1903.  Sold his motorcycle biz
a few years later to the Light Manufacturing Co.*

*He then worked for Light as an inventor and engineer.  
He was constantly upgrading and developing his Merkel 
Light and (by now), his Flying Merkel machines.*

*Just like many motorheads of the here and now, he sought 
to also improve power and reliability.*

*He sold what was his part of the business to Miami Cycle 
and Manuf. Co, in 1911 ... and stayed on as a researcher 
and developer of the Flying Merkel.*

*In 1912 ... Miami Cycle introduced the F-M bicycle.*

*While the F-M motorcycle was under his hand at Miami ... 
the marque continued to develop by leaps and bounds.*

*The motored F-M earned quite a reputation at the track. *

*The last of the F-M motorcycles were produced in 1917.*

*It is thought that because of the many positive attributes 
of that motorcycle during it's Miami Period ... well ... 
more than a few bicycle collectors of today have a real 
jones for owning a Flying Merkel Bicycle.*

*And ... from 1912 thru early 1917 ... the bicycles ... espec-
ially the motorbike (often called a bulldog) just did not
look like the ''drop-top tube'' motorbikes produced by 
numerous competing companies.*

*If a collector likes the F-M bicycle 1912-1917 ... she/he 
REALLY LIKES IT.   And, understandably ... there are those
collectors who have a strong dislike for the frame design.*

*The Flying Merkel Bicycle ... is not for everyone.*

*..... patric*


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 8, 2019)

dave the wave said:


> that bike looks familiar.did the guy who restored it live in lincoln,Neb. name is scott? they sold Flying Merkel bicycles in lincoln. it might very well be a flying merkel circa 1912-1913,but we need more input from other owners to maybe confirm it.i use to have a picture of the business that sold them back then.value? $8000-$12,000 as it sits.but i am willing to bet it is a real merkel.



  Frazier Cycle Company Lincoln,Neb. they sold FM and Miami Power Cycles photo circa 1913


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 9, 2019)

For @dave the wave  ......


----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 10, 2019)

I updated my eBay listing to allow for best offers


----------

